# What do you use for interior plastics/Trim?



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

What is the best smelling product guys? 

I tried chem guys inner clean recently and liked it a lot but its hard to get hold of

So ive looked at other products such as

AF Spritz
Autobrite bubblegum
Poorboys natural look

What do you guys & girls suggest?


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

For cleaning Gtechniq C6, L1 and I1

Followed by 

CG new car smell


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Poorboys natural look smells nice. Apply with an applicator then buff. Leaves a nice finish too.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Autobrite pink sheen. Give a nice not too glossy finish and smells lovely


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Actually CG new car high shine. Mi have tried PB natural look before too and is great.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Dasheen :thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

AB Pink Sheen or AG Vinyl and Rubber Care,I'm going to give Poorboys Natural Look a try next :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I Use AF Total then AF Spritz


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

autosmart finish


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

i use 
AF Spritz after having it recommended for me on here. Great stuff, and smells lovely, bit like strawberries I think, go get some it is part of the 3 for 2 offer over at CYC LINKY


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

AF Dressle... Smells Awesome!! 

I love this stuff and i know of 4/5 people who have smelt this and bought some!! Bonus being you can use it on other areas of your car too!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I still rate:
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/meguiars-detailer/quik-interior-detailer-3-78-litres.aspx


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Dasheen..


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Meguires interior detailer, leaves a natural finish and smells quite pleasant.


----------



## DaveEP2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Poorboys natural for me


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Angelwax AnGel


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Brigham1806 said:


> AF Dressle... Smells Awesome!!
> 
> I love this stuff and i know of 4/5 people who have smelt this and bought some!! Bonus being you can use it on other areas of your car too!


I def want to try some of this. :thumb:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Autosmart finish:thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

303 Aerospace

I like to preserve the natural look of the interior, which is a matte finish, but at the same time apply a product that can highly protect against UV

Pic below


----------



## corradokid (Apr 1, 2007)

Mason do you use a cleaner before the 303?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Clean with any APC and then I would suggest Gtech C6, initial horrible smell but this disappears very quickly. Nice matt finish and probably one of the most durable products for sale today


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Poorboys Natural look. Apply with a foam or MF applicator (MF seems to be most consistent in application), and then buff off residue. If you don't buff it off it will look glossier. Great smell and doesn't leave residue on your hands when you touch surfaces. Only caveat is that it's not the longest lasting, and any spill clean up with cleaners require a reapplication.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

corradokid said:


> Mason do you use a cleaner before the 303?


Yes I use meguiars all purpose cleaner, then when dry apply 303 and it's perfect OE finish non greasy :thumb:

HTH


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Chemical guys citrus+ to clean and chemical guys silk shine dressing, give's a matt appearance with a great new scent.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I use Autobrite's Pink Sheen.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

AS silicone spray,leaves a nice finish and smells of berries.


----------



## SE-SAYD (Sep 9, 2013)

I use for clining 1Einszett Plastik Reiniger and for dressing 1Einszett Cokpit Premium. Smells fresh and the dash remains matt.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Pink sheen or AS pazzaz for me


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Meguiars APC and then PERL 1:3 for me


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

APC to clean and Angelwax Angel as the most beautiful Matt dressing I have ever used.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq C6 and 303 Aerospace, both work wonders for me.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> I use Autobrite's Pink Sheen.


I love AB stuff
Can u describe what pink sheen smells like if ya can lol


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

Finish inside, Highstlyle outside, Also some cheap pink sheen which is ok will go back to finish when used though.


----------



## chrisstringer (Apr 1, 2014)

Plenty of choice and opinions here which is great, but what's the best way of applying all these potions ? Suppose it's gotta be something fairly small to avoid getting product on surfaces you don't want.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

chrisstringer said:


> Plenty of choice and opinions here which is great, but what's the best way of applying all these potions ? Suppose it's gotta be something fairly small to avoid getting product on surfaces you don't want.


Apply to the applicator or detailing brush then apply to the surface simple's


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Mason said:


> Yes I use meguiars all purpose cleaner, then when dry apply 303 and it's perfect OE finish non greasy :thumb:
> 
> HTH


How do you apply the 303? Do you leave it before wiping down? That interior looks fantastic.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Kyle 86 said:


> I love AB stuff
> Can u describe what pink sheen smells like if ya can lol


It smells exactly the same as Dove hand soap (in my opinion)

I've only used AB Pink Sheen in the past, but ordered some AF Spritz last night from CYC so i'm looking forward to trying that.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

I use a number of different products. Mainly I will apply Sonus ****pit detailer via applicator and leave, I find it reduces dust build up. Then with the weekly maintenance I use AF Sprtiz as a quick wipedown. 
I have others such as 303 but reserve it more for the engine bay


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Pink sheen forplastics 
Leather cleanse and cream for leather
Fab for the carpets


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Angelwax AnGel


+1. Looks like silk. I am very impressed with this product, it turned the cheap plastic in my car into something that looks like top of the line.


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Autosmart highstyle. Does tyres, trim and interior including mats. Good price as well.


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

You are all doing it wrong ;-)


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

chch said:


> You are all doing it wrong ;-)


Guaranteed not to leave an oily finish like many other competitors.

Apply to steering wheel and shifter knob to make your journeys more exciting.


----------



## mfernott (Apr 21, 2014)

I love Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber care on all my interior plastics, leaves a lovely matte finish, adds a nice deep restoration of coloura and smells good to boot!


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Jord said:


> It smells exactly the same as Dove hand soap (in my opinion)
> 
> I've only used AB Pink Sheen in the past, but ordered some AF Spritz last night from CYC so i'm looking forward to trying that.


Yep thats exactly bang on there. Im not a fan of the smell so im going to try the Poorboys one. Chemical guys inner clean smells great. I tried that out a while back but CYC are out of stock


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Very impressed by AF spritz. Gavea very nice finish. and love the vanille scent


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Flakey said:


> +1. Looks like silk. I am very impressed with this product, it turned the cheap plastic in my car into something that looks like top of the line.


Is it a gel or spray pal?


----------

